
Manage Google Kubernetes Engine from Cloud Console Dashboard, Now GA - el_duderino
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/12/Manage-Google-Kubernetes-Engine-from-Cloud-Console-dashboard-now-generally-available.html
======
FBISurveillance
I've been playing with this UI and while it's great, I feel like there're bits
on Google Cloud Console that aren't friendly, this UI also impacted, for
example:

* In the top search field you cannot search for an IP address, I haven't been able to find anything globally, not sure why it's there.

* Pages like Firewall Rules, Routes, or External IP Addresses don't have filtering fields. Have 2000 instances in GKE cluster? Good luck finding something, paginating through hundred of pages.

* In Google Cloud DNS, when creating an A record you cannot copypaste 5 IP addresses into a field, you have to click + 4 times to get 5 textfields and copypaste each address into every field.

* Unrelated to UI but extremely annoying: When deleting LB services or ingress rules inside GKE cluster, forwarding rules/target proxies and full load balancing chain is preserved and leads nowhere. You have to clean those up manually which is a stressful operation.

* Last but not least, would have been nice to be able to see PVCs that are not currently used. When disk is in Bound state it means PVC is there but it's StatefulSet may have been deleted long ago and someone just forgot to delete it's PVCs.

The terminal Web Shell is surprisingly well-engineered and I actually like
using it.

I think Google Cloud Console needs a bit of polish, because even when you
automate things a lot, sometimes you need to perform manual tests of things
and Console does not make it easier.

Maybe @boulos could pass a little bit of feedback :-)

~~~
FBISurveillance
Forgot to add one more observation: similar thing with GCP healthchecks: they
get preserved when underlying GKE objects change or get deleted. I even tried
to delete a whole GKE cluster and Healtchecks were still there, checking
nothing.

